

Ask HN: In the beginning, should I improve growth or improve the experience? - fbuilesv

Hey guys. Last week I launched a side-project called makeitpersonal (http://makeitpersonal.co). My expectations were pretty low (10 people using the site was my bar for success) but it turns out that there is a a decent amount of people who want something like this.<p>I decided to spend a bit more time working on this and now I have a bunch of features that I'd like to implement. They can be divided into two groups:<p>1. Features that will attract more users. Stuff like sharing on social networks, an improved landing page and alerts for first-time visitors, etc.<p>2. Features that will make the system more "complete" and useful for the current users. Stuff like a WYSIWYG editor instead of Markdown, discoverability of other users, etc.<p>I don't know where this will lead yet, but if you were given a choice like this one, would you focus your attention on getting new users or on improving the experience of the existing ones?
======
nhocki
I'm in for more new users. Experience is important, but since it's a really
new service, and you had your success, it can't be that bad.

You can focus on making the experience better after getting some more users
and more feedback.

If someone is going to leave because of the experience _right now_ , well,
there's always more people not using the software than people using it... Make
it attractive to new people first, and then make it better for those using it.

~~~
acadavid
Totally agree.

------
orangethirty
You should focus on improving your testing and learning. Don't go chasing down
rabbit holes. Find out what people want and build it. That will get you both
grow and user experience. From your landing page, I could not figure out what
your product is. Spent some seconds there trying to figure it out through the
description. But did not find anything that explained what it is. Nothing.
Maybe its there, but I was not able to understand your convoluted explanation.
Your copy might sound reasonable to you, but it may be one of the things
keeping people away. I suggest you start by explaining right at the top of the
page what is it that your product does for me. Not what it does, but what it
does for _me_.

Good luck.

~~~
fbuilesv
Thanks for the advice orangethirsty. Stuff like changing the text to something
actually explanatory is what i meant by "an improved landing page". The
current text was posted there on purpose but it's something we know we have to
change if we want to get a lot of users.

I will be be working on testing what works and what doesn't :)

------
brudgers
PG's _Startup = Growth_

<http://paulgraham.com/growth.html>

------
abbasmehdi
It's better to have a few people love you than lots of people kinda like you.

